
Genetic Expression Technique Helps Uncover Function of Individual Neurons - incomethax
http://www.medgadget.com/archives/2009/09/genetic_expression_technique_based_on_light_switching_proteins_helps_uncover_function_of_individual.html
======
cma
Looks similar to the stuff in this Google Tech Talk
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SLdSbp6VjM>

------
prat
Very interesting. This will most probably be a big boost to neuroscience.

